
Dreyfus Model of Skill Acquisition - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreyfus_model_of_skill_acquisition
======
jkubrynski
It's also good to check the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect)
\- a cognitive bias in which people with low ability at a task overestimate
their ability. Very useful during job interviews

